# WTB vw 385



## 60356901930964993997 (Nov 28, 2004)

those who know, or may work at dealership and this tool set is sitting in a corner. I will pay $ for the set. Used in setting up old VW differentials, ring and pinions, etc. Please send pictures, what you need, etc.
VW 385


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: WTB vw 385 (60356901930964993997)*

you want just one of the 20+ pieces?
or do you want the entire kit for 4200.00?











_Modified by Vortexpert at 3:54 PM 8-10-2008_


----------



## 60356901930964993997 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: WTB vw 385 (Vortexpert)*

Yes I know you can buy the set new, it is an old tool set been around for decades. yes looking for the set of VW 385/1, 385/2...etc. Somebody has to have one that has 1/2 of dust on it in the back of their dealership, but may also have been thrown out years ago as well..
anybody?


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: WTB vw 385 (60356901930964993997)*

i may have one, kinda.. 
my master (mentor, daddy, trainer) PDI the 66,67,68 air cooled, he may have this in his archives. if im lucky he will give it to me.


----------



## 60356901930964993997 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: WTB vw 385 (Vortexpert)*

well keep your eyes open, and he doesn't want his set let me know


----------



## 60356901930964993997 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: WTB vw 385 (60356901930964993997)*

ttt


----------



## 60356901930964993997 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: WTB vw 385 (60356901930964993997)*

anyone?


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: WTB vw 385 (60356901930964993997)*

Check ebay tools because I once stumbled into an auction for a VW dealership and they were selling tools by lot. they asking $150 for bench engine holding fixture and some were still packed in original brown packaging paper with tool inside lubed plastic bags.
According to my Zelenda catalog you can buy them separately all 30 tools since they don't show them in a kit.


_Modified by atoson at 3:54 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## 60356901930964993997 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: WTB vw 385 (atoson)*

thanks for the tip, there have to be some dealer guys that trip over this set....so guys/gals keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## 60356901930964993997 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: WTB vw 385 (60356901930964993997)*

ttt


----------



## Evil pob (Feb 18, 2004)

*Still looking?*

I have a new set.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)




----------



## XploreNevada (Jun 17, 2014)

*I have one*

I know this thread was from 2008, but I have one of these. It was picked up from a dealer, never used. Here are some pics 


















































PM me if you are interested.


----------



## XploreNevada (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: sold*

Sold the 385 Bar kit. Thank you for your interest!


----------



## Dimi A6 2.7T (Feb 9, 2008)

*I am looking for a full or partial kit*

I am looking for full or partial VW 385 kit.


----------



## JonnoNeoN (Mar 13, 2019)

Are you still after the VW385? I don't have a complete kit, I'm still finding parts but I currently have /1, /2(x2), /4(x2), /10, /26, and /28. My friend and I are hunting out more parts.


----------



## Matt_zzz (Jun 2, 2019)

JonnoNeoN said:


> Are you still after the VW385? I don't have a complete kit, I'm still finding parts but I currently have /1, /2(x2), /4(x2), /10, /26, and /28. My friend and I are hunting out more parts.


Do you still have these parts? Trying to get the VW 385/1


----------



## dzenan.im (1 mo ago)

XploreNevada said:


> *I have one*
> 
> I know this thread was from 2008, but I have one of these. It was picked up from a dealer, never used. Here are some pics
> 
> ...


Hi Would You sell this Set?
Dini


----------

